# The Nasal Flush - A Small Caution



## WHeunis (28/8/14)

Just thought I would put this out there.
Don't want people repeating my mistakes.

The nasal flush (squirting, snorting, or otherwise flushing saltwater through the nasal passages) is becoming increasingly popular around our forumites.

Please do take notice that should you have Ménière's disease, I highly advise you to not try this.
Just as much as it affects your ears, it severely limits what you can and cannot do regarding your sinuses (do remember that your inner ear and sinuses are connected).

Attempting this will cause severe vertigo and result in you passing out.

So please do be cautious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Nightfearz (28/8/14)

You had this happen to you then?


----------



## WHeunis (28/8/14)

Nightfearz said:


> You had this happen to you then?


 
*nod*.

I know that when I blow my nose, i get a bit woozy and go stone-deaf for a while.
Never imagined that reverse pressure would put me out like that...


----------



## devdev (28/8/14)

Mod: Thread moved to Health Matters forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------

